# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  What is being said here?

## saibot

I think this is the right place for this.... 
Anyway, could someone write out in Russian what this man is saying please?  Thanks   ::

----------


## Gerty

Well, basically, it's a love letter...  
"Ваши мозги были промыты капиталистической и империалистической пропагандой". Cute, ha?  :P

----------


## Dogboy182

Wow, I understood that without looking. Im pretty good.

----------


## saibot

> Well, basically, it's a love letter...  
> "Ваши мозги были промыты капиталистической и империалистической пропагандой". Cute, ha?  :P

 It's quite romantic.   ::

----------


## saibot

Another: 
скажи мне коды ___ ядерных рокет?

----------


## MasterAdmin

(коды) запуска - launch (codes)

----------


## saibot

спасибо!  It always seems so much easier once I know what they're saying.  It's like "How could I not have KNOWN THAT?!?"

----------


## Paxan

Стоп!!!...это что ещё за коды запуска ядерных ракет???...вы там чем, вообще, занимаетесь ребята???

----------


## net surfer

Да это *saibot* сам наговорил, тренируется к допросу русских пленных. А тут проверяет на нас, достаточно ли хорошо он говорит чтобы его поняли.

----------


## ReDSanchous

Тогда эти пленные просто от хохота сдохнут, когда услышат первое предложение. "Ваши мозги были промыты...."   ::   ::   ::   Кто это придумал?

----------


## net surfer

Я думаю первый пост был просто отвлекающим манёвром, чтобы "запудрить" нам мозги. Всё что его интересует это коды запуска!

----------


## ReDSanchous

Точняк! Ну всё, теперь будем следить за каждым шагом сайбота.

----------


## saibot

На самом деле, эти предложения от CD, который называется "How to Make a Russian Sailor Blush."  CD включает брань, разные разговорные и вульгарные фразы. 
Создателя диска дали премию:  дополнительные дорожки фраз, которые агенты КГБ применяют, чтобы допрашивать пленных.  (Агенты ли бы применяли такие фразы, как "Ваши мозги были промыты капиталистической и империалистической пропагандой"?   ::  ) 
Но дело в том, что они говорят так быстро, я не могу понимать.  Поэтому, я спросил вас.   ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

Понятно. А кто автор этого учебника? Русский или нет? Для нас-то они говорят нормально, поэтому ты всё правильно сделал.

----------


## saibot

Автор этого диска тоже делает диски на других языках, и он работает с разными людьми, родной язык которых - язык учебника.

----------


## ReDSanchous

Теперь понятно, почему этот автор говорит с небольшим акцентом. Акцент у него, безусловно, есть, но понимается всё без труда.

----------


## saibot

Он родился в москве, но жил в америке с некоторых пор.

----------


## Paxan

Заметили какая эмфаза идёт на слове "ракет"? Точно допрос!!! С пытками видать!!!

----------


## ReDSanchous

Зря ты так утверждаешь. Просто видно человек хоть и родился в Москве уже приобрёл небольшой американский акцент.  
А почему аудио записывают только русские? Пусть запишет кто-нибудь из _иностранцев_.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Ведь мы здесь, чтобы слушать русских!  
Мы стесняемся говорить вслух, вдруг неправильно говорим? Стыдно будет, папаша, стыдно. 
З.Ы., А я, кстати, записал свой голос, говоря "нет".

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Стыдно будет, папаша, стыдно.

 "Батенька" sounds a little bit better.   ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

> Ведь мы здесь, чтобы слушать русских!  
> Мы стесняемся говорить вслух, вдруг неправильно говорим? Стыдно будет, папаша, стыдно.  
> З.Ы., А я, кстати, записал свой голос, говоря "нет".

 Это всё верно, конечно, но всё же было бы полезно и вам записать, чтобы, как ты сам сказал, мы могли бы послушать и указать на ошибки. Правильно  ты, конечно, вряд ли говоришь, т.к. на мой взгляд, только ребёнок может говорить на иностранном языке без акцента. И то живя в этой стране.

----------


## Indra

> Я думаю первый пост был просто отвлекающим манёвром, чтобы "запудрить" нам мозги. Всё что его интересует это коды запуска!

 Saibot ворвался в квартиру Net Surfer'a, приставил ему к виску пистолет и прорычал: "Коды запуска ракет, живо! Кстати, не найдется ли у вас скрепок?" Saibot знал, что человек машинально запоминает последние сказанные ему слова, и если NS спросят, зачем к нему заходил Saibot, тот ответит: "За скрепками".

----------


## saibot

> Originally Posted by net surfer  Я думаю первый пост был просто отвлекающим манёвром, чтобы "запудрить" нам мозги. Всё что его интересует это коды запуска!   Saibot ворвался в квартиру Net Surfer'a, приставил ему к виску пистолет и прорычал: "Коды запуска ракет, живо! Кстати, не найдется ли у вас скрепок?" Saibot знал, что человек машинально запоминает последние сказанные ему слова, и если NS спросят, зачем к нему заходил Saibot, тот ответит: "За скрепками".

   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Fine, here is a recording!

----------


## ReDSanchous

Good job!!!

----------


## DDT

That one was loud enough!!

----------


## Rostova

wow! good record, kalinka_vinnie; i'm impressed

----------


## Paxan

> Зря ты так утверждаешь. Просто видно человек хоть и родился в Москве уже приобрёл небольшой американский акцент.  
> А почему аудио записывают только русские? Пусть запишет кто-нибудь из _иностранцев_.

 Если ты мне это писал,то заметь я об акценте не говорил...

----------


## ReDSanchous

Я понял, что не про акцент ты говорил. Про акцент это я уже сам написал. А вообще акцент есть у всех. Просто он у всех разный.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Encouraged by obvious untruthfulness, I made a longer recording. Please give me feedback on my pronounciational mistakes. I think ящик might be a little subpar. 
EDIT: Hmm, should it really be на всю катушку? I said на всю катюшу...

----------


## Paxan

"Будьте любезнЫ" - you sound more like "любезнА"
"Сегодня" - rather indistinct...besides I think you started it with [З] not [С] 
"На всю катушку" - I don't get your confusment about it. Yes it should really be "на всю кутушку" not "катюшу"
"ЯщиК" - Don't palatalize the [k] sound...it's too soft...oh! by the way... do you know that all English alveolar consonants are not alveolar in Russian? Cuz I have a feeling consonants are one of those things that builds your (rather strong) accent.

----------


## Paxan

Ещё
"Передайте" - now you should palatalize the [t] sound...your variant is closer to "передайтэ"

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Hmm.. thanks for the feedback. Could you (or someone else) maybe record the same for me, so I can compare. I am really bad with imagining how it should really sound with and without palatization

----------


## ReDSanchous

To be honest, I liked the recording of yours. Even though Paxan said you had a lot to work on I consider your pronunciation pretty good. I can understand everything that you are saying, which is very important. 
I'll make a recording later. I can't speak loudly at the moment   ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

Here it is: 
EDIT: No, it's not here yet. The size's too big again. I should download 'Cool Edit' off the Internet to reduce the size.

----------


## Spiderkat

> Here it is: 
> EDIT: No, it's not here yet. The size's too big again. I should download 'Cool Edit' off the Internet to reduce the size.

 Need help!  ::   ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

I have finally made the _dam*ed_ recording! Here it is: (in my opinion, it's a little bit sarcastic).

----------


## Paxan

Если позволишь небольшой совет: не пиши в микрофон прямо если у тебя нет  защиты..пиши чуть выше его,чтобы поток воздуха от смычек и взрывов не шел на мембрану...или пиши чуть подальше от микрофона...усилить-то сигнал всегда можно...к тому же вон у тебя кул эдит скоро будет... ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

Он у меня уже есть. Я его часа два назад скачал. У меня микрофон от плеера (нормальный для записи голоса). Я так прошлое и записывал, поэтому и получилось без таких "взрывов"(имею в виду держал микрофон на расстоянии от рта) . ОК, в следующий раз учту твои замечания.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Спасибо!   ::   RedSanchos! You are the man!!! You can keep that whole ящик водки for yourself!  ::  
I thought it wasn't that far away from mine, I was surprised... Thanks agiain!

----------


## ReDSanchous

You are welcome, kalinka_vinnie! Thanks for the ящик of vodka you allowed me to keep. 
Like I said, I like your recoding. I can understand everything that you are saying.  To be honest, I made an attempt to make my voice sound a little like yours. But just a little bit. There's nothing wrong in my pronunciation. The only thing I slightly changed is the intonation.

----------

